

RIP Mike Culbert, iOS and Newton pioneer - sthkr
http://www.tuaw.com/2013/04/21/rip-mike-culbert-ios-and-newton-pioneer/

======
kabdib
I worked with Mike for a couple of years on Newton. I had tremendous respect
for his breadth of understanding of systems, from transistors and batteries
all the way up to user interaction. He was a hardware designer who really
understood software, too; in my experience, that's rare.

We've lost another great engineer to cancer. This sucks.

My condolences to his family, friends and co-workers.

------
michaelrbock
Does "digital content escrow for iTunes purchases" refer to Apple's grouping
of multiple iTunes purchases into a single credit card transaction, as
described here: <http://qr.ae/T3uTd> ?

~~~
hboon
No. It is described at
[http://www.google.com/patents/US20090070122?pg=PA1&dq=mi...](http://www.google.com/patents/US20090070122?pg=PA1&dq=michael+culbert+escrow&hl=en&sa=X&ei=hwd1UcKmI8jyrQeSu4DQBQ&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAA)

------
turingbook
It is a pity that there is nearly nothing (articles, words, videos) on the web
about this excellent engineer.

~~~
gilgoomesh
You could read through his list of invented/co-invented patents:

[http://www.google.com/?tbm=pts#safe=off&output=search...](http://www.google.com/?tbm=pts#safe=off&output=search&tbm=pts&sclient=psy-
ab&q=%22michael+culbert%22+apple+uspto)

I realize it's not quite what you meant.

~~~
turingbook
Thank you. In some extent, these patents are the best things left for an
engineer.

------
justscam
Rest in peace, Mike will certainly be missed

